# Flickr vs Photobucket



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2011)

I have just signed up to Flickr, i don't know why, just for a change lol. I have found the pics when uploaded to Flickr to be more clear and crisp. Is there an obvious difference between the two photo storage sites??

I uploaded this a few weeks back with Photobucket and it didn't look half as clear as it does with Flickr


Hygrophila 'rosvig' by Ian Holdich, on Flickr

I know there is a file limit on the free Flickr which is a pain in the backside...is this the reason why?


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Dec 2011)

If that is the case, i'll change right away.

 I currently use photobucket, but if flickr is better, count me in on the change.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Dec 2011)

I have an account


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Dec 2011)

here's my test....same image, same dimensions.

Flickr....


wet-fly by saintly's pics, on Flickr

photobucket...


----------



## Ian Holdich (28 Dec 2011)

hahaha!

I don't know whether it has anything to do with the compression of the pics??

I wonder whether this is why you oly get a small amount of space free as well.

edit...Flickr is deffo sharper.


----------



## spyder (28 Dec 2011)

Awesome test image.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Dec 2011)

I have been using flickr for years now , and the service is superb, really ease of displaying photos also.


___________________________

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year


----------



## flygja (29 Dec 2011)

I feel that Flickr does some sorta post processing - mostly sharpening. But Flickr has an upload limit for free accounts. So I have a Flickr account for showing off and a Photobucket for the rest.


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Dec 2011)

Just to note if you have Bt broadband at home you can get a flickr pro account for free.


----------



## Tom (29 Dec 2011)

Really? How?

Flickr is definitely better.


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Dec 2011)

Mark your ealrier Macro lens will kick our ass in our remaining life i bet  Whenever i see shots from you with this makes me feel i know nothing about photography  It's really hurt 

Brilliant image, one more vote for flickr. Also much better service behind that from the social side. Go for Pro account especially with images like this Mark. 

With free theres a size limitation too as i know. With Pro you can upload the original file too.


----------



## clonitza (29 Dec 2011)

Flickr is nice for running a portfolio add free and of course for doing a bit of networking.
The 200 limit is only for the stream but you can upload more and the older will be kept but not shown unless you go for the pro account which comes also with the ability to add lager format photos (a thing I don't like to use for various reasons)

58 (500px) is yet another option to be considered.

Mike


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Dec 2011)

Tom said:
			
		

> Really? How?
> 
> Flickr is definitely better.



http://www.flickr.com/help/forum/65796/?search=bt



> You can make this change yourself. Go <a href=http://www.flickr.com/account/. here and choose "Use A Different Yahoo! ID for this account" Change your Yahoo! ID to the BT Broadband/Yahoo! ID and it should change automatically after a couple hours.
> 
> If that doesn't do the trick, you'll need to send a Help By Email request to Flickr. Staff won't contact you first.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Dec 2011)

I love Flickr. Ticks lots of boxes, especially as a networking and marketing tool.


----------



## Lewisr (1 Jan 2012)

Just signed up to it (or logged in as it seems I already had an account??!) Will try it for a few weeks but going by what I have read here I wont be going back to P.B


----------



## Mr P (17 Jan 2012)

i have used flickr for about 3 years ,brilliant!!!


----------



## hinch (17 Jan 2012)

different image resizing algorithms (other good one is picassa)


----------



## triumphcarnut (17 Jan 2012)

It must be my screen because against all the odds re the two wet fly pictures photobucket is sharper has more defintion away from the centre of the pic. ie the front leg is sharper and clearer from PB and the green of the fly's back is sharper and greener.
I have used pb for years now and dont see me changing.
I have around three hundred pics of car restoration and laning trips in 4x4. Its easy to upload costs nothing and has never dropped any pictures of mine although other people have complained about that.


----------



## Joecoral (20 Feb 2012)

Another Flickr fan here, been using it for years, no complaints, it's all good by me!


----------

